# lakeshore hunting permit



## jake308 (Oct 28, 2015)

hey everyone, I saw that someone asked this same question a few years back, and I was wondering if anything had changed.
I bought two lake shore hunting permits for the the 7-9 of November, and was stupid and didn't do much looking into the permit before buying. my fault. this will be my first pheasant hunt, and none the less I will be taking my boss.
I was wondering if anyone might have some pointers as to where I might go, or if anyone might let us go in their group. after reading some of the posts, a lot of people have some bad experiences down that way. just looking for some info to maybe have a good hunt,
thanks for any info in advance that you may have.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont have a permit, but am thinking about it. What ever you do, go EARLY and stake a claim on a field. It can get ugly sometimes.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's a thread with discussion on that....read carefully because a few posts are wrong and get corrected. Also, the first pheasant release should be Friday afternoon/night (11/6/) so you'll want to be there and rarin' to go with all the other permit holders on Saturday morning if you're looking for ditch chickens.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/15-upland-game/8700-lake-shore-pheasant-hunt-2.html

Edit: That thread is from 7 years ago, sorry about that. Hopefully the pheasant release part is useful, I'm not sure if anything has changed.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

t gg ta


Jedidiah said:


> Here's a thread with discussion on that....read carefully because a few posts are wrong and get corrected. Also, the first pheasant release should be Friday afternoon/night (11/6/) so you'll want to be there and rarin' to go with all the other permit holders on Saturday morning if you're looking for ditch chickens.
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/15-upland-game/8700-lake-shore-pheasant-hunt-2.html
> 
> Edit: That thread is from 7 years ago, sorry about that. Hopefully the pheasant release part is useful, I'm not sure if anything has changed.


I was just going to say, what planet you been on the last 7 years.
DWR well only be releasing birds on WMA and walk-ins
You"ll still have to gain written permission on private ground
good luck


----------



## Jay (Nov 9, 2016)

I bought 7 permits this year 2016 I really wanted to show my wife and kids a good pheasant hunt, We was ALL disappointed to say the least!! DNR claims to release 10,000 birds (HAHA What a JOKE) never again!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Jay said:


> I bought 7 permits this year 2016 I really wanted to show my wife and kids a good pheasant hunt, We was ALL disappointed to say the least!! DNR claims to release 10,000 birds (HAHA What a JOKE) never again!!


Lakeshore is private ground...as mentioned...the 10k birds released by the DWR are all on WMA's/walk-in as gpskid stated. The released DWR phez have nothing to do with the Lakeshore permits....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jay said:


> I bought 7 permits this year 2016 I really wanted to show my wife and kids a good pheasant hunt, We was ALL disappointed to say the least!! DNR claims to release 10,000 birds (HAHA What a JOKE) never again!!





gdog said:


> Lakeshore is private ground...as mentioned...the 10k birds released by the DWR are all on WMA's/walk-in as gpskid stated. The released DWR phez have nothing to do with the Lakeshore permits....


Plus the 10,000 birds are released over the whole season not just for the opening in one spot.

Welcome to pheasant hunting.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If u want to show your wife and kids a good time, just go buy some phez at a hunting preserve and let then bang away. It's probably a better option financially too when everything is added up. Unless you have access to good private ground or a "special spot", it's not worth my time here in UT.

I'd love to be able to chase good populations of wild birds, but not gonna happen on public land here.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> If u want to show your wife and kids a good time, just go buy some phez at a hunting preserve and let then bang away. It's probably a better option financially too when everything is added up. Unless you have access to good private ground or a "special spot", it's not worth my time here in UT.
> 
> I'd love to be able to chase good populations of wild birds, but not gonna happen on public land here.


I agree. There are wild birds on public lands, but they are tough to hunt and require a lot of time to get very few birds. So far this year, been out 3 times for about 7 total hours and have only killed 2 birds. Not worth the time compared to other bird hunting options, but it keeps me in shape and is there anything prettier than a wild ringneck pheasant.


----------

